# Questions about saltdogg SPHE 1.5 spreader



## lance456 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a SHPE1500 and i am having some problems with it. If anyone can help it would be much appreciated.

The mix I run in it is about 2-1 sand-salt and I keep it in a fully enclosed garage... very dry.

The first time I used the spreader I had the baffles both on half and it didnt spread well at all.

I took the baffles out and it spread a little better but not as good as I had hoped.

I talked to my dealer and he said to take out the inverted "V" and try that.... Nothing came out at all.

The only way I can get the spreader to work well at all is if i fill the spreader and then shovel out the mix straight down to the rear opening so there is room for it to "breath''

I have heard you can put a second vibrator on it.... will that help or what?

I also feel as though I will never be able to fill the spreader somewhere other than my own dry mix at my shop unless someone can give me some advice.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

since the auger runs lengthwise down the middle of the vbox what happens with both baffles open is that as you drive the salt/sand settles down around the auger and becomes packed in. I tell our drivers to barely open the baffle toward the front of the pickup and open the one in back all the way. This way material doesn't settle around the length of the auger and it is free to move. It takes a lil longer to spread the final .25 tons but its worth it.


----------



## Gary @ Shamrock (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine is spreading mix fine, but only when I keep the vibrator running. I had called my supplier to ask about adjusting the flow plates (they were delivered 1/2 open). He recommended fully opened for a mix and that's what I did,

Gary @ Shamrock Landscaping


----------



## jeepxj (Aug 30, 2007)

Ours is at about 3 inches in the front and 5 inches in the back. We pull our slicer from exposed piles nice and damp. Only had problems once when I had to pull off the bottom of the pile with all the water Never again. When loading try to dump slowly rather than all at once. When it's wet you compact it more by dumping it quick...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2:1 sand to salt is just a little different then the 50/50 mix recommended by the manufacturer. They may know something about the unit.

What inverted Vee did you remove?


----------



## lance456 (Jan 1, 2010)

The inverted "V" is ontop of the two baffles and runs the length of the hopper, it is there to prevent bridging and the manufacturer told me it was ok to take out and i did and nothing came out. I have ordered a second vibrator and it will be in next week. The spreader works great if i only fill the front half and leave the rear semi clear.... I can only put in 3/4yd at a time. Lance


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Post Pictures Please, I've never seen a SHPE1500 with an inverted Vee.


I'm running a SHPE2000 shaking straight salt and have the rear gate at about 2" and the front about 4" I have to run the auger a lttle faster but I like to keep my ballast to the rear.


----------



## Gary @ Shamrock (Nov 15, 2009)

Where is your vibrator located? Mine is on the side in the rear section. In the event it was overpacking... your auger would be showing jammed and go through a reverse/forward procedure. You can observe this on the control panel and has happened to me when a large chunk finds its way to the auger. The clearing procedure works and clears the unit for me. Do you see this happening? The thing I am having trouble with is that the front of the hopper seems to work, but the back does not. The front has shallow angles to the auger while the back has sharp angles. Therefore mix in the back makes it to the auger quicker. If this is so... perhaps you are getting to much mix into the auger. However, then it should jam. This is going to sound stupid... but, are you sure the auger is turning in the right direction?


----------



## lance456 (Jan 1, 2010)

The first 2 pictures are of the inverted "v" 
Does everyone like the LED worklight I installed, I spliced into the spinner harness and it runs right off that


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

that is an early unit


----------



## lance456 (Jan 1, 2010)

being that it is an early unit has anything really changed?
I have seen that the new ones have the vibrator on the underside of the auger, my vibrator is ontop of the auger motor and bolted on the opposite side of the inverted "v"
The second vibrator i just ordered mounts to the same 4 bolts on the front of the inverted "v"
Does the fact that my vibs are in different spots than thoes of the new ones effect anything?


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

I have a 2000 and it is last year's model so it is a little different. Doesn't have the inverted vee, the stainless cover over the motor, or the "legs" that grab the back of the bed. 

I had some issues with it not spreading some crappy salt. I opened up my baffles all the way and it has spread great. Only problem is, the auger wouldn't spin sometimes because too much material was in the trough. I am going to adjust my front one almost closed and the back on just a little less than it is now. I think that will allow most of the material to fall on the back of the auger, like NW snow said, and it will spread better. 

I don't know if the vibrator placement really matters. Mine, when turned on, shakes the crap out of the entire spreader. I imagine any placement would do the same thing?


----------



## jeepxj (Aug 30, 2007)

No v on mine either. I do have the stainless backend and the "legs". Just got it this winter...


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

jeepxj;953396 said:


> No v on mine either. I do have the stainless backend and the "legs". Just got it this winter...


I believe you have an older model.Mine and the other 10 units I saw at my dealer at the beginning of Dec. have poly over the auger motor,some stainless around the spinner.I don't have an inverted V either but I saw mention of this either in the manual or their literature.Has anyone noticed that the back feet don't contact the bed?????


----------



## lance456 (Jan 1, 2010)

half of the rear feet touch the bed and half hang over, works really well for holding it in place.
I asked my dealership about the inverted vee and he said they dont have any in their hoppers so he suggested taking it out and i did and nothing came out at all.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

lance456;953478 said:


> half of the rear feet touch the bed and half hang over, works really well for holding it in place.
> I asked my dealership about the inverted vee and he said they dont have any in their hoppers so he suggested taking it out and i did and nothing came out at all.


No,that's not what I'm talking about.I'm only referring to the actual feet that contact the bed,NOT the rearmost feet that hang over the bed that serve as a ''stay in place'' type device.Every 1.5 and 2 yd. unit I have seen,either older or new has this.Mine is up in the air about 1/2''.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

DO not depend on the molded alignment stops on the rear to hold the unit in place. They have removed them from the new units. you need to build the stop as outlined in the install manual.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

lance456;953478 said:


> half of the rear feet touch the bed and half hang over, works really well for holding it in place.
> I asked my dealership about the inverted vee and he said they dont have any in their hoppers so he suggested taking it out and i did and nothing came out at all.


Am I understanding you correctly that without the baffles inside and the vee, you still aren't getting any salt to come out? Is your auger spinning? There shouldn't be anything stopping the salt from coming out without the vee or baffles....


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

basher;953643 said:


> DO not depend on the molded alignment stops on the rear to hold the unit in place. They have removed them from the new units. you need to build the stop as outlined in the install manual.


Mine is a new unit and it has the alignment stops.I think that's a decent design to find the right placement of the hopper,certainly not to be used though as a safety device against sliding even with 4 criss-crossed 3'' straps. I built the 2x6 and 2x4 box as Buyers suggests---pretty good idea again.What I'm still referring to though is for you guys to take a look under your rear feet and see if those feet are bearing the weight.Scott Voorman from Buyers told me not to worry,when the hopper is filled,it will come down---he is dead wrong.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I see few of the SHPE1500, we sell a ton of the SHPE 2000 and they do not have the the rear lip. I know the SHPE0750 have the locators. Regardless build the stop or throw a pallet or two in front but consider them a locater not a stop.


----------



## lance456 (Jan 1, 2010)

ohiogreenworks;953654 said:


> Am I understanding you correctly that without the baffles inside and the vee, you still aren't getting any salt to come out? Is your auger spinning? There shouldn't be anything stopping the salt from coming out without the vee or baffles....


yes but no, the baffles are completly out and the inverted vee is in and with the auger spinning "the right way" and the vibrator on i get material flowing but i use 50/50 or 2/1 sand/salt mix and it is extremly dry material in a garage covered, It will only work well at all if i fill only the front of the hopper so the rear baffle is able to breath without material covering it.... i can not just fill the hopper and go, it just wont work at all. I am hoping that by buying a second vibrator it will help the material flow easier. I love everything about this spreader but if i cant get it dialed in i dont know what i am going to do.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

lance456;954207 said:


> yes but no, the baffles are completly out and the inverted vee is in and with the auger spinning "the right way" and the vibrator on i get material flowing but i use 50/50 or 2/1 sand/salt mix and it is extremly dry material in a garage covered, It will only work well at all if i fill only the front of the hopper so the rear baffle is able to breath without material covering it.... i can not just fill the hopper and go, it just wont work at all. I am hoping that by buying a second vibrator it will help the material flow easier. I love everything about this spreader but if i cant get it dialed in i dont know what i am going to do.


That really confuses me. I have no vee in mine and I have the baffles open as far as they go. I can dump 3-4 skid steer bucket loads of salt and put the tarp back on and roll out. It does feed a lot better when I turn the vibrator on. I still don't see why you shouldn't be having problems with the baffles out? Maybe call buyers?? Not sure man, wish I could help...


----------



## lance456 (Jan 1, 2010)

ohiogreenworks;954293 said:


> That really confuses me. I have no vee in mine and I have the baffles open as far as they go. I can dump 3-4 skid steer bucket loads of salt and put the tarp back on and roll out. It does feed a lot better when I turn the vibrator on. I still don't see why you shouldn't be having problems with the baffles out? Maybe call buyers?? Not sure man, wish I could help...


Well you are using salt, I am using 50/50 or 2/1 sand/salt. I am going to have to wait and see how it spreads with two vibs going when i get the 2nd hopefully tom. I will get back to everyone, thanks for all the help


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

lance456;954207 said:


> yes but no, the baffles are completly out and the inverted vee is in and with the auger spinning "the right way" and the vibrator on i get material flowing but i use 50/50 or 2/1 sand/salt mix and it is extremly dry material in a garage covered, It will only work well at all if i fill only the front of the hopper so the rear baffle is able to breath without material covering it.... i can not just fill the hopper and go, it just wont work at all. I am hoping that by buying a second vibrator it will help the material flow easier. I love everything about this spreader but if i cant get it dialed in i dont know what i am going to do.


Is this a joke ?
Since when does a shpe have an inverted v ? An inverted v is used to keep from "overloading" a drag chain or belt, it helps keep the weight of a full v box off the drag chain. The shpe uses an auger feed, in a stainless trough, that is covered 90% of the length.
Why would the auger need to breath ? 
Maybe if you burp it, it will breath and flow better


----------

